
Ask HN: Because there is no “hacker news” in Spanish? - DpdC
I was thinking. And I would like to know why there is no community in Spanish within &quot;hacekr news&quot;. Only it.
======
sombragris
Native Spanish speaker from Paraguay, here.

Perhaps part of the reason is that many "hacker-geeks" who speak Spanish
natively and are highly vocal as to being able to form an online community,
tend to have viewpoints which are even more radical to the left than those
from the U.S. At least, that was my experience with barrapunto, which is/was
something like the Spanish version of Slashdot. Too left-wing for my stomach,
and they can also be extreme in their communication. Suffice it to say, I was
doxxed there and my sin was to be more conservative than other users. After
that, I left, never to return there. Why would I lose my time with such
people?

In English language sites such as HN, most people try to be civil and their
views, statistically speaking, are more moderate in my experience.

------
gus_massa
Hi from Argentina!

I'm not sure if you want:

1) A clone of HN in Spanish

2) Know if there are many users of HN that speak Spanish

There are many users here that speak other languages (in particular Spanish).
Most of the time it is not visible. I only say that I'm from Argentina when it
is relevant (a local new, some localization problem, some crazy idea for a new
kind of money). But if you read the comment of some users you can see some
patterns. For example if they post news from a particular country, errors in
the usage of the English language, replies to post in another language.

------
noemit
There's a lot of online apps and resources missing in Spanish. Seems odd since
it's the second most common native language, and people tend to prefer using
software in their native language.

